# Toast.net



## lavenderbird (Nov 10, 2007)

I want to switch ISP as I am paying too much. Dell Dimension/Windows XP/Internet E. have been with AOL long time. Very slow. Etc. Tried 'highly rated' Toast.net. Find that I don't even have enough savvy to simply close a window! Terms I have never heard of. Warning aplenty about "dropping customers" for staying online over 4 hours at one time, or 30 mins of no activity! Premium! Have all these glowing 'reviews" ----anybody ever hear of Toast.net? In NC


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

I highly reccomend you stick with the major ISP companys i.e WOW, SBC, AT&T, not some weird one]
Xd


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

SBC now owns AT&T but go by the AT&T name. 
So seeing how they own most of the lines that your go tru no matter who your ISP is you know your do better going with them. 

If you can only get dail-up they should still be better. Your have to check to see if you can get DSL or even cable. 

But no matter who you get the Accelerated Dial-Up will not make your speed any faster.
They compress images to make them smaller in file size so it may be a little faster but then things can also look bad so best stay away from it.


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

I use Toast.net (if it's the same one as here: http://toast.net/start/)

But this is out of Toledo, OH. I've never had problems at all (DSL-$19.95)


----------

